# 1967 kick panel question



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

for those of you running vintage air, what kick panels fit the best? im not sure if i should get the ones for an a/c car, or non a/c. any help would be great.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*kick panel*

I just bought from Ames the kick panel and insulation kit for my 1967 gto w/ac. Only needed to replace right side but fit and finish was original. Highly recommend.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

are they cut out for speakers?


----------

